# New Randy Anderson Video



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Check it out guys. Randy Anderson is coming out with a new coyote calling video. Sounds like it will be good. I will be picking that up right away.

http://www.callingcoyotes.com/


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I wasn't very impressed with the first video he did with primos so i might not be puchasing this one unless the reviews are good. Hopefully they do a little better this time.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you mean The Truth? I didn't think that was too bad. However, Calling Coyotes 2 takes the cake as far as the best of his videos in my opinion. I do like the fact that in every video the footage is getting clearer. I bet they will just get better and better. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I thought the truth was nothing but filler compared to others on the market. If you want to see a real good video buy Les and Jeff Johnsons video. "Predator Quest" No BS of walking out to pick up every coyote on the video and filler. Just plain old calling coyotes in gods country. Now thats a video!
Brad


----------

